# Does your CR1 have gap between fork and lower headset cup?



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

Looking at my CR1 and there is a gap between the fork and lower headset race. Everything spins freely and the headset adjusts normally, but that gap had me befuddled. Bike came new in box from Scott.


----------



## z85guy (Apr 25, 2011)

Here's mine. Sorry about the crappy photo and the dirty bike


----------



## wassler (Oct 25, 2009)

My CR1 has the same gap. Nothing to worry about imo.

kind regards,


----------



## tigger (Mar 16, 2007)

My CR1 TEAM has similar gap. Have had the bike for nearly a year,it is great. Cannot see you having any problems. Enjoy it.


----------



## wheeliedave (Mar 1, 2005)

Scott dealer all is good. some headsets have thicker crown races and fill that "gap" more than others. That one looks "great"


----------

